# Can't Wait to Meet Him! Thomas is HERE :)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The rat formerly known as Cheeko, lived on pine, with a waterbottle, in a 5 gallon tank. The pics looked sooo sad, and we assumed the tank was a 10 gallon, because of the size of him inside of it. He's 10 months old and she was selling him and all his "get up" for $45.00. Note the lovely pink ball that was his Out time. :-X










I offered to take him if she waived the fee initially. No response. Two days after the ad went up, the price went down to $35 and sat there for 2 weeks. On a whim, I emailed again, asking if she had rehomed him. She said no. I offered her $10 as a rehoming fee only (not my usual but he was tugging on the heart strings), and she tried to get me to take it all for$25 since she didn't want it hangiing around. I told her to put it out with the junk. The boy was picked up last night by my local friend (a different city). She said there was no food, the water bottle was filthy, and he was terrified! She stopped off at a store to get him something to eat but was only able to find melba toast which he ravenously devoured 

She has him in a small temp cage (purple base SP cage) and he looks like a baby in there!! How can this fellow be 10 months old? He's got mites, his coat is rough and discoloured, but those eyes...soooo bright! He unfortunately cannot figure out ramps...he climbs them then panics and falls off of them on his way down. My foster asked if she should remove the ramp and I said No, I would prefer he learn and fall only a short distance then in the Rat Resort he has waiting for him. I cannot wait to meet my little No Name. 




























My poor scrawny boy!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't Wait to Meet Him! (Mr. No Name)*

aghhhh how can people be so awful.  he looks so small and malnourished, i would have guessed 5-6 months...

i'm trying to teach a new boy, born and raised in a tank, how to climb walls and such now... he's got ramps and ladders figured out, but still falls or gets his feet stuck going down sometimes. he absolutely cannot grip bars to save his life... what are you doing specifically for this boy? or do you have any tips on helping him out? he's in a rat resort for now as well, though i put the shelves extra low just in case.

on another note, i have that same tye-dye fleece for my boys


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Can't Wait to Meet Him! (Mr. No Name)*



Jaguar said:


> aghhhh how can people be so awful.  he looks so small and malnourished, i would have guessed 5-6 months...
> 
> i'm trying to teach a new boy, born and raised in a tank, how to climb walls and such now... he's got ramps and ladders figured out, but still falls or gets his feet stuck going down sometimes. he absolutely cannot grip bars to save his life... what are you doing specifically for this boy? or do you have any tips on helping him out? he's in a rat resort for now as well, though i put the shelves extra low just in case.
> 
> on another note, i have that same tye-dye fleece for my boys


I haven't met him yet, these are just pics from when he got home with my foster. With rats not used to climbing, levels and ramps? I let them figure it out slowly. I took in 3 older boys and they all live in a Rat Resort (I am leaving them there since they are fine in it, and its a known thing in their life, but the owner didn't use the shelves or ramps, so they only had the bottom!!! Took them awhile to figure out the shelves and now they sleep on them happily 

DO expect a sprain in your boy's future so keep an eye out for it. They have no clue how to climb around a wire cage like say..babies that were born in one. I let them build up their unused muscles on my couch (nice and soft and nothing to fall off of) and over time they become just like any other rat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Can't Wait to Meet Him! (Mr. No Name)*



Skye said:


> How long has he been living alone?  He will be so glad to join your mischief. It's been a while since I had a rat with mites, I hope they clear up easily during the quarantine period so he can have some friends ASAP.
> 
> The little guy is lucky to have found you and your friend! He could have easily ended up with an unknowledgeable family or person, stuck for life in that tank. I don't even want to think about it. Show him the world, and keep us updated with pics. ;D
> 
> He looks like a William or a Benjamin to me. I feel like he needs something dignified. Mr. Squeakers will NOT do for your new baby, haha.


this boy has lived all his life alone since he was bought as a baby.

I actually took in an older crew of boys a couple of weeks back, and they are very accepting of all other rats, so he might fit in there


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Can't Wait to Meet Him! (Mr. No Name)*

He is adorable!


----------



## LoveLivid (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Can't Wait to Meet Him! (Mr. No Name)*

I'm so glad you're taking him in. It's so sad to see him in the "before" picture; it breaks my heart.

I bet once he's home and you've brought him out his shell, he'll be extremely loving and devoted to you <3

Let us know when you get him!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Can't Wait to Meet Him! (Mr. No Name)*

Bless you guys for taking him, poor guy. I can't beleive people who throw their animals out like trash and then expect high "rehoming" fees.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Can't Wait to Meet Him! (Mr. No Name)*

He was renamed Thomas (he bruxxes when you say that name) or Tommy for less formal occasions. 

He was nervous but I put aside all my worries of the day and lifted him from his cage carefully. I did the hand slip under the body and slide him out the door...no real grasping involved...he tensed up but then I put him on my lap and started stroking him...wow...pancake rat!










Are you stopping?










He gets very still when you are stroking him...he freezes then melts. He also liked me picking off his old mite scabs...I guess like another rat grooming him?



















Then he was off...exploring and checking things out, all Mr. Confident LOL









He found the bag that Jenny had bought my on-sale coffee in 









I had the older boys out from Midland, as they are very laid back and very accepting of other rats. Thomas especially loved Garson. Garson was grooming and licking him, it was soo wonderful to see, and Thomas was soaking it all up. 

















and he met Alfie who is a bit more forceful but very similar in attitude. 
C'mere kid!










Do I hear someone in MY bag??









I think I am going to like it here. :nod:


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

Those pictures are so sweet and it's good to see intros are going well! Thomas seems like such a sweet heart, it saddens me that anyone could do that to him.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

He is so sweet looking! Hope everything is continuing to go well with him.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

OH wow, he is such a doll.. Beautiful little guy, sweetest face.

My female came from a similar situation at a year old, she was eating, of all things bad, puppy food. She has really changed..hopefully your man gets everything worked out the same way.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Skye said:


> @lilspaz- can you give us another update on Thomas? ;D


I can definitely do that 

Meeting Daddy Zeus yesterday along with the Midland Boys who are older very laid back boys  Zeus was the dad of a group of boys I took in last September. He's my soother, my rat who goes to any other rat who is timid or unsure, and loves on them until they know all is right in the world. :-* Zeus also has some issues that I am trying to determine. He's lost a lot of weight and is able to slip out the FN he used to live in. So I tried him with Thomas.



















Living with Daddy Zeus today. 

The cage with our once shrinking violet checking out the hanging critter pod. 










Checking out the shelf









the cube









and checking out the new ladder with Zeus









All that checking must be _ exhausting_ as they are both curled up on the bottom of the cage...Thomas sleeping with Daddy lying over top of him protectively. ;D

I sneaked but Thomas wakes up very very fast. *giggle*


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww how sweet! I'm glad he's in a good place now, and has lots of new friends and a buddy to sleep with. <3


----------



## Darkally (Jul 8, 2011)

So sad that people do that..I see people trying to "re-home" for crazy prices with animals in terrible conditions like that poor rat was in. Usually though no one else is willing to pay such a ridiculous amount..unfortunately the animal usually pays the price for it..sad. Glad you gave him and new and much better home.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Time for another update of my happy little duo 

Zeus is right back in shape again, you'd never know there was anything wrong with him...unless I miss a dose of enalapril by mistake (did once...ooops).










and Thomas...Jenny his foster couldn't believe the very un-shy, interactive, sweet and funny boy was the Thomas she brought here. Well here he is. At his full weight of 349 grams. We now believe he is just a tiny adult since he only filled out a little and didn't grow at all.

Time to Play??









Wait...hold on...time for a quick groom









OK try again?









Please??









*poke*









He rolls over onto his back to gently wrestle my hand :heart: 









Ready to go again!!!









** you do not want to know how many pics I had to take to get these 7 of Thomas :


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Daw :3. Thomas is looking really good! And super adorable  lol!


----------

